# How do I know if an ooth is fertile?



## December Mourning (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a wild caught M. Religiosa that has produced 2 ooths since I've had it. Is there any way to figure out if the ooths are fertile and will produce nymphs outside of waiting for them to hatch?

Sorry if this is a noob question


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi,

cutting them open but obviously that will harm/kill the baby mantis. Other wise the only other factor to tell if it is fertile is time and an incubation container  

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2005)

If it hatches then you will know it was fertile. Cutting it open only works when the nymphs have developed some. Otherwise egs look like eggs whether fertile or not.


----------

